# Yamaha Tiller pulling to the right... Any thoughts??



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

What type of boat are you running it on. Is it overpowered?


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

the skiff is an old hull i rebuilt a little ago... no brand. I would not say a 25hp is overpower for it, its just right I do 29-31 WOT with two people. boat drafts fine and sits well in the water with the 25hp.  i temporarily had a 15hp on it and that was pretty under power for it. 

dont really have any pics of the hull at the moment besides this...


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

btw forgot to mention its a short shaft... cant really tell but the cavitation plate is slightly above the bottom of the hull, i do not cavitate how it is currently set. the skiff is 13.5 ft


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Tighten up the steering friction/tension nut. 

Which way did you adjust the anode? You should move it the same direction as it's pulling.

If the motor is not centered on the boat properly it will cause it to pull hard one way or the other.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

This
Nice skiff btw, I had the same one.
Really tippy but very dry riding


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

> Tighten up the steering friction/tension nut.
> 
> Which way did you adjust the anode? You should move it the same direction as it's pulling.
> 
> ...


adjusted both directions. it is centered properly. it was ran on another boat (also centered properly) and still pulled the same way. i'm out of town for a few days so ill have to muck with it when i get back.


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

> This
> Nice skiff btw, I had the same one.
> Really tippy but very dry riding


yes it is pretty tippy, but it def beats my old 13 gheenoe lol... first time i drove the skiff i was pretty impressed on how dry and well it handled in such crappy conditions...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Tighten up the steering friction/tension nut.
> 
> Which way did you adjust the anode? You should move it the same direction as it's pulling.
> 
> If the motor is not centered on the boat properly it will cause it to pull hard one way or the other.


If everything else is right then ^ this


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Just out of curiosity...is it on backwards? I have seen more than one on wrong.


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

> Just out of curiosity...is it on backwards?  I have seen more than one on wrong.


i've seen snow grips tires on the rear of a frt wheel drive car so anything is possible


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

> Just out of curiosity...is it on backwards?  I have seen more than one on wrong.


haha no I am sure it's not on backwards...


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

> Tighten up the steering friction/tension nut.


tension is the only thing I havn't adjusted... I can't seem to find the tension nut. it's not in the same area as it was on my yamaha 15 2 stroke. where are they usually located?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

On the swivel bracket just below the lower pan. Port side


----------



## wrv993 (Oct 19, 2010)

> On the swivel bracket just below the lower pan. Port side


thanks ill look again when im back home


----------

